# navarre reef?



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

has anyone been to the new snorkling reef they deployed yet? looking to go check it out this weekend looking for feedback about it. Thanks. Also is this something we can swim to or do you have to go by boat?


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

on the bay.. you can swim to it its about the same distance as parking lot H at pcola beach. you will see the 4 pillars in a rectangle shape outlining the reef. It is pretty cool my 3 sons and I paddle out there with our kayak and go down. Havent seen any fish on them as of last weekend but it was fun time with the kids


----------



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

cool thank you. how deep is it?


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

its about 15'


----------

